# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El 80 por ciento del agua de los ríos españoles va al mar

## FEDE

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/102652

*El 80 por ciento del agua de los ríos españoles va al mar*

Mar, 03/01/2012
La Razón
El presidente del Partido Popular en Andalucía, Javier Arenas, y su homólogo de la Región de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, señalaron ayer en Almería que la política de agua «siempre será una prioridad» para ambos, de forma que el líder andaluz manifestó que «Valcárcel y yo lo que nunca podremos aceptar es que el agua que se tira al mar no la podamos aprovechar en Murcia, Andalucía o la Comunidad Valenciana» . 

Preguntados en rueda de prensa por si tienen intención de recuperar el Plan Hidrológico Nacional, ambos dirigentes coincidieron en que la prioridad del Gobierno central pasa por enfrentar la crisis económica, si bien señaló la importancia de desarrollar políticas de agua que ya figuraban en el programa electoral del PP y que son un «compromiso» del partido. 

Así, Valcárcel señaló que hay «muchísima gente» interesada en «arreglar cuanto antes el problema del déficit» hídrico que sufre la Cuenca del Segura y que afecta, según explicó, tanto a la Región de Murcia, como a Alicante y Almería. Así, señaló que de 110.000 hectómetros cúbicos de agua que discurren por los ríos españoles, se consumen sólo 21.000. 

«No pasa nada porque pongamos 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos en valor, que no se va a ir al mar», expresó el presidente murciano, quien ve un buen uso de esa agua en la repercusión que posteriormente la agricultura de regadío tiene en el PIB nacional. En esta línea, Arenas también recordó que la «solidaridad» es un «elemento clave» en la política de agua. Valcárcel, quien también apuntó a «otras muchas posibilidades para poder conjugar los derechos del agua» además del trasvase, manifestó pese a todo que durante la legislatura se abordará esta cuestión, pero que «hoy toca lo que toca» en relación a las primeras medidas gubernamentales destinadas a la economía. De esta manera, tanto Valcárcel como Arenas unieron ayer de forma pública esfuerzos para establecer un frente común que engloble a todo el Levante español en la defensa de la existencia de un acuerdo nacional sobre agua. Es por esto, que el presidente murciano y su compañero andaluz se unieron en la petición de que los esfuerzos por solucionar la situación de sequía que azota a algunas zonas de España comparta protagonismo en la presente legislatura con la adopción de medidas orientadas al logro de un crecimiento económico que permita superar en el menor tiempo posible la actual crisis que asola España en general y Murcia en particular. Es por esto que Valcárcel defendió que la economía y el agua deben ser los ejes principales sobre los que pivote el Gobierno presidido por Mariano Rajoy, ya que, a juicio del presidente murciano, representan dos prioridades que pueden servir para solventar en el futuro problemas de índole social y laboral. No en vano, dentro de la Comunidad cada gota de agua se aprovecha y convierte en fuente de trabajo para miles de murcianos que encuentran en el terreno de la agricultura la manera de ganarse la vida y labrarse un porvenir.

----------


## Comizo

Jo, qué manía con lo de que el agua se tira al mar.

Ya no merece la pena ni comentarlo.

Solamente decir que éstas navidades mi cuñado (cargo en la zona de Almería y proclive a entubar el agua de España entera y llevarla allí), hablando del tema con él y emperrado en hacer mil trasvases, cuando comentamos de producción agrícola estaba indignado porque  el precio del tomate, pepino, etc... estaba por los suelos en orígen y han tenido que tirar no sé cuantas cientos de miles de toneladas.

 Cuando le dije que si había tanta sobreproducción, por qué narices querían aún sacar más, no me supo qué contestar y pasó a hablar de Cristiano Ronaldo.

Tócate las narices.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jo, qué manía con lo de que el agua se tira al mar.
> 
> Ya no merece la pena ni comentarlo.
> 
> Solamente decir que éstas navidades mi cuñado (cargo en la zona de Almería y proclive a entubar el agua de España entera y llevarla allí), hablando del tema con él y emperrado en hacer mil trasvases, cuando comentamos de producción agrícola estaba indignado porque  el precio del tomate, pepino, etc... estaba por los suelos en orígen y han tenido que tirar no sé cuantas cientos de miles de toneladas.
> 
>  Cuando le dije que si había tanta sobreproducción, por qué narices querían aún sacar más, no me supo qué contestar y pasó a hablar de Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> Tócate las narices.


Pero se tuvieron que tirar por lo de la llamada "Crisis del Pepino", lo de la bacteria ese, la E-coli.
Y con lo del agua, es lo mismo de siempre...

----------


## ben-amar

¡ya estan estos con los mismo de siempre!

Arenas ya esta pensando en enviar el agua del Gualdalquivir hacia Murcia. El famoso trasvase del Guadalquivir.
Para evitar esto se queria la gestion de la cuenca.

----------


## Comizo

> Pero se tuvieron que tirar por lo de la llamada "Crisis del Pepino", lo de la bacteria ese, la E-coli.
> Y con lo del agua, es lo mismo de siempre...


 Me he tenido que reir con lo de la crisis del pepino. Porque la crisis de la deuda soberana, la del euro, etc.. vale. Pero la del pepino ya es pá morirse, ja,ja,ja

Sí, pero los tomates no han sufrido ninguna crisis y ya llevan mucho tiempo tirando material, y más van a tirar, porque muchos empresarios agrícolas andaluces y murcianos ya están produciendo en Marruecos.

----------


## sergi1907

> ¡ya estan estos con los mismo de siempre!
> 
> Arenas ya esta pensando en enviar el agua del Gualdalquivir hacia Murcia. El famoso trasvase del Guadalquivir.
> Para evitar esto se queria la gestion de la cuenca.


Y gracias a ellos pronto volveremos a ver a toda España enfrentada por el tema del agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡ya estan estos con los mismo de siempre!
> 
> Arenas ya esta pensando en enviar el agua del Gualdalquivir hacia Murcia. El famoso trasvase del Guadalquivir.
> Para evitar esto se queria la gestion de la cuenca.


Eso es lo que nos hace falta, como si nos sobrara el agua...




> Me he tenido que reir con lo de la crisis del pepino. Porque la crisis de la deuda soberana, la del euro, etc.. vale. Pero la del pepino ya es pá morirse, ja,ja,ja
> 
> Sí, pero los tomates no han sufrido ninguna crisis y ya llevan mucho tiempo tirando material, y más van a tirar, porque muchos empresarios agrícolas andaluces y murcianos ya están produciendo en Marruecos.


Por eso lo he puesto entre comillas, para que no te rías. 
Solo he citado lo que decían en los medios de información.

----------


## Luján

A lo de que no se pueda utilizar el agua que va al mar, la respuesta cae por su propio peso: para eso están las desaladoras. Punto pelota.

----------


## Madrugaor

No sé cómo no se toman medidas por el derroche de agua que se evapora a la atmósfera o por el sinsentido de los millones de metros cúbicos de oxígeno que respiramos en exceso. No, si tema de conversación sobre éstos problemas tendremos para rato en el próximo siglo. Lo bueno es que no estaremos aquí para entonces.
Quizás en el siglo XXI será la última vez que los rios se puedan considerar útiles y bellos. En un futuro serán canales entre embalses. Eso si, en las orillas pondrán cesped artificial y algunos arbolillos de plástico.

----------

